# Wilhelmus Schortinghuis’s summary of the gospel



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 28, 2020)

... Behold mankind, which shall surely die and be raised again to receive its judgment on the last day. Then the ungodly will receive eternal woe, but God’s people, chosen for salvation, will be jubilant. Oh! What a holy outcome for Jesus’ followers, gathered here on earth and guided by heaven’s Word and Spirit. They will taste this salvation for all eternity, and after their struggle they will come to the eternal, blessed, joyful feast. Oh, come and see, savour the truth—so blessed in its radiance and clarity for those who see it with the Spirit’s help. Beg for light, that you may find life in the treasury of exalted truth, the rock on which God’s people build. ...

For more, see Wilhelmus Schortinghuis’s summary of the gospel.


----------

